# American Green tree Frog Care, Set-up , Ect



## djarmstrong (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi could be getting two baby American Green Tree Frogs in the next couple of weeks .

I have read alot of basic care sheet on the internet and watched a couple of videos on Youtube but would like to know some more about them . Set-up, Care, Ect and any extra info i should know about them from the people who have and do own them now .

Thanks .


----------



## djarmstrong (Dec 22, 2009)

Please , anybody ?

Any extra info you think i should know , picture of your set-ups too would be great .

Also how many do you think i could put in a 2x3x2Foot (LxHxW) ?


----------



## biggie01 (Feb 23, 2012)

I have 6 green tree frogs and 6 green anoles living togeather in a 3ft viv but i was told its over crowded even though there is plenty of room and there al healthy and active.. soo next week im getting a 2ft wide 4ft high 2ft long viv for 6 frogs 6 anoles.. Im putting some live plants in there too keep the humidity up and a medium exo terra waterfall too keep the humidity up too i also have plenty of fake plastic plants too for the frogs too hide in.. each day i wake up ill give the viv a nice spray with water and put some crickets in tank every other day.. the temp dont need to be too high but needs to be warm i keep mine around 70-75f and that fine and at night it falls too about 60-65f .. you dont need a deep water bowel in there something a few inches deep will do but i never really see my frogs in the water but its always good too keep a water bowel in there too keep humidity up .. i have a uv bulb in the middle of the viv but make sure you put a mesh light guard around the bulb soo the frogs dont sit on it as they get warm .. and for substrate i use a layer of eco earth, spread a few hands fulls of bark chippings over top them a nice layer of moss too  hope this helps my frogs and anoles are all active and healthy and ive had no problems at all


----------



## djarmstrong (Dec 22, 2009)

biggie01 said:


> I have 6 green tree frogs and 6 green anoles living togeather in a 3ft viv but i was told its over crowded even though there is plenty of room and there al healthy and active.. soo next week im getting a 2ft wide 4ft high 2ft long viv for 6 frogs 6 anoles.. Im putting some live plants in there too keep the humidity up and a medium exo terra waterfall too keep the humidity up too i also have plenty of fake plastic plants too for the frogs too hide in.. each day i wake up ill give the viv a nice spray with water and put some crickets in tank every other day.. the temp dont need to be too high but needs to be warm i keep mine around 70-75f and that fine and at night it falls too about 60-65f .. you dont need a deep water bowel in there something a few inches deep will do but i never really see my frogs in the water but its always good too keep a water bowel in there too keep humidity up .. i have a uv bulb in the middle of the viv but make sure you put a mesh light guard around the bulb soo the frogs dont sit on it as they get warm .. and for substrate i use a layer of eco earth, spread a few hands fulls of bark chippings over top them a nice layer of moss too  hope this helps my frogs and anoles are all active and healthy and ive had no problems at all


 Thanks alot , any pictures ?


----------



## biggie01 (Feb 23, 2012)

djarmstrong said:


> Thanks alot , any pictures ?


nope sorry dont have any pictures yet but as soon as my new viv comes and ive got the waterfall live plants, fake plants, jungle vine and all the branches and logs in there ill put some up


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

My Backyard » New Frog Enclosure


----------



## djarmstrong (Dec 22, 2009)

biggie01 said:


> nope sorry dont have any pictures yet but as soon as my new viv comes and ive got the waterfall live plants, fake plants, jungle vine and all the branches and logs in there ill put some up


Ok can't wait to see them .



HABU said:


> My Backyard » New Frog Enclosure


Thanks for the link .


----------



## biggie01 (Feb 23, 2012)

djarmstrong said:


> Ok can't wait to see them .
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the link .


i cant wait until its done lmao


----------



## djarmstrong (Dec 22, 2009)

Any info i should know about them that is not normaly on care sheets ?


----------



## djarmstrong (Dec 22, 2009)

OK well i have read alot of care sheet over the last week or so about them, setup and other bits i guess i will just go off them . Just wanted to get first hand experience, knowledge and extra tips from owners . 

_Thanks for the couple of replies above ._


----------



## biggie01 (Feb 23, 2012)

best thing to do is like what you have done and read a couple of care sheets and all about the frogs


----------



## djarmstrong (Dec 22, 2009)

biggie01 said:


> best thing to do is like what you have done and read a couple of care sheets and all about the frogs


Yep pob's best !


----------



## pellale123 (Oct 5, 2011)

Hey, i'm getting a pair of these frogs in a week or so. Here are some pics of the set-up awaiting them  (The rock to the right is a waterfall/filter btw) Sorry for the blurriness. 

Alex


----------



## biggie01 (Feb 23, 2012)

nice ill put pic of mine when ive finished it wait for my 2ft x 2ft x 4ft high viv  for anoles and tree frogs im putting a waterfall and live plants in it and fake plants higher up


----------



## pellale123 (Oct 5, 2011)

I'll look forward to it  Also, i added some vines today hanging from the ceiling of the terrarium and they're great :2thumb:

Alex


----------



## djarmstrong (Dec 22, 2009)

Looks good . Any more people with any pictures to share please do .

pellale123 ~ What sort of lighting do you have on the tank ?


----------



## pellale123 (Oct 5, 2011)

Well in the canopy i have two different bulbs. I have an exo terra Daytime heat lamp on one side, and an exo terra night heat lamp on the other. I have both on during the day, and then the night lamp on by itself at night, therefore lowering the temperature a tad and stimulating moonlight. They work relly well actually 

Alex :2thumb:


----------



## djarmstrong (Dec 22, 2009)

Would you say i need UVB for them ? I know that they are nocturnal so they are not out much though the day but i have read lots of care sheets on the internet and lots say yes you need one and others say no .

What i would of thought is that yes they are nocturnal and spend most there time out at night but wouldn't they still need the UVB for their bones ect as they can still benefit from it while asleep ?! (As well as dusting thier food with cal') .

Also are the light you have on Stats ?


----------



## djarmstrong (Dec 22, 2009)

How many do you think i could put in a 2x3x2Foot (LxHxW) ?

Was thinking 3-5 maybe . . .


----------



## pellale123 (Oct 5, 2011)

Well.....you shouldn't put a UVB bulb in there. This is really just a waste of money as they dont need it. I here you when you say that loads of websites say different things though!!  Anyhoo, as long as you dust their food with calcium and what not when advised, then the frogs will be fine  In my opinion, i would say 5 MAX in that terrarium as they do love their space! And its a good thing that your terrarium is taller than wider and longer. But yeah 5 should be fine, i mean, i'm puting 4 in mine and mine is not quite as big as yours 

Anything else i can help you with, just ask! 

Alex :2thumb:


----------



## pellale123 (Oct 5, 2011)

Here are some photos of the finished terrarium btw  (the second photo has the fogger on, top right)


----------



## djarmstrong (Dec 22, 2009)

pellale123 said:


> Here are some photos of the finished terrarium btw  (the second photo has the fogger on, top right)
> 
> image
> 
> image


I do like .


----------



## pellale123 (Oct 5, 2011)

Thanks  Do you have any pics of yours? Dw if u dont 

Alex


----------



## djarmstrong (Dec 22, 2009)

Sorry don't .


----------



## biggie01 (Feb 23, 2012)

pellale123 said:


> Thanks  Do you have any pics of yours? Dw if u dont
> 
> Alex


i will have some soon


----------



## pellale123 (Oct 5, 2011)

Kl, will look forward to them


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

i use that komodo insect dusting powder made especially for tree frogs
& if you click the link below it has 10% 0ff


----------

